# How do you stop crickets eating each other?



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

As the title says. Am feeding them a range of foods but still they eat each other lols.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

They may do it because their overcrowded. Try giving them a cat biscuit one of them meaty ones, and increase their hiding places with some bog rolls etc see if that works.: victory:


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

Key is lots of food, lots of moisture (in the form of greens or bug gel) and lots of hiding places.


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

jonnyjr said:


> Key is lots of food, lots of moisture (in the form of greens or bug gel) and lots of hiding places.


not true food yh but give them moisture is u want dead crickets keep them as dry as you can!

Josh


----------

